# New string



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've decided it's time for me to get a new string for my bow. I don't know how old the thing is, but it's apparent that the string needs replacing. It's fraying and it's not shooting consistantly, even at 15 yards I've got shots missing the whole target... So, what kind of string should I get put on it? I want it to be a fast shooting string but not one that'll break after a year of using it. Any suggestions? How much would a new string cost on average?


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Vapor trail or winners choice. I'd say string can be 20--60bucks?

For a compound right?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yep, compound.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Winner's Choice is a top string. I replace my strings every two years in the winter so they have time to stretch (yes, even Winner's Choice stretches a bit) and break in. As it stretches you'll need to adjust your nock point to maintain your tune, and possible your peep...

On my dual cam bow (which uses a separate bus cable system) I replace the bus cables at the same time as the string...


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm thinking I will go for a winners choice. The reviews I see for them are very good.


----------

